# Tripod + Timer = Oops...



## vonDrehle (Aug 11, 2005)

Here is what happens when you set everything up right on a tripod, but it on the timer and run to join your family. It decided to focus on the building rather us. But you can see the building detail pretty good.:mrgreen: 






I'm on the right in the blue.

This one doesn't need its own thread because its not really a blooper, but a close call...


----------



## thebeginning (Aug 11, 2005)

is that what i think it is? where was that taken?


----------



## vonDrehle (Aug 11, 2005)

First one was taken in Key Biscayne.  Sonesta Beach Hotel.
Second was taken in the Bahamas on the same island I got these...













For actual quality click on my sig.


----------



## JTHphoto (Aug 11, 2005)

> This one doesn't need its own thread because its not really a blooper, but a close call...


 yeah, that's a little too close for comfort... 



yikes.


----------



## TheCanonMan (Sep 8, 2005)

oops


----------

